

The Management Myth [2006] - franze
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2006/06/management-myth/4883/

======
api
I've thought for a very long time that the MBA is the western equivalent of
the Soviet apparatchik:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apparatchik>

 _"Members of the "apparat" were frequently transferred between different
areas of responsibility, usually with little or no actual training for their
new areas of responsibility. Thus, the term apparatchik, or "agent of the
apparatus" was usually the best possible description of the person's
profession and occupation."_

